# henpecked



## leenico

How about this one. Is there an Italian equivalant? Non dirmi che l'uomini italiani non sono "henpecked."


----------



## moodywop

leenico said:
			
		

> How about this one. Is there an Italian equivalant? Non dirmi che l'uomini italiani non sono "henpecked."


 
I'm sure they are. They often are on this forum . I don't think we have an equivalent. A friend of mine who translates subtitles recently asked me how to translate _p****whipped_ and I couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> How about this one. Is there an Italian equivalant? Non dirmi che *gli *uomini italiani non sono "henpecked."


 
... tormentati/schiavizzati dalle mogli/compagne ... these are the less colorful ways to say it


----------



## Willi

Alfry said:
			
		

> ... schiavizzati dalle mogli/compagne....


 
ma soprattutto dalle mamme


----------



## ElaineG

That raises the fascinating question of whether p....whipped is just a more contemporary way of saying henpecked, or whether there's a difference between the two.


----------



## Alfry

Willi said:
			
		

> ma soprattutto dalle mamme


 
sei stata velocissima... stavo modificando il post per aggiungere alcune info in più e mi avevi già quotata :O


----------



## foxfirebrand

I'll make an educated guess-- _uxorioso?_ 
.


----------



## moodywop

ElaineG said:
			
		

> That raises the fascinating question of whether p....whipped is just a more contemporary way of saying henpecked, or whether there's a difference between the two.


 
Let's ask Alfry. He's "sharkpecked"(private joke - sorry). Nice to see the hippo has replaced the gloomy-looking flasher


----------



## foxfirebrand

8 posts within 10 minutes (and counting?).  That's got to be some kind of record.
.


----------



## Scriptamanent

succube della moglie?


----------



## moodywop

foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> 8 posts within 10 minutes (and counting?). That's got to be some kind of record.
> .


 
Fox

Since you're into the Neapolitan dialect you might be interested to know that there is an equivalent in Neapolitan: _è sott'o schiaffo d'a mugliera_


----------



## Alfry

moodywop said:
			
		

> Let's ask Alfry. He's "sharkpecked"(private joke - sorry). Nice to see the hippo has replaced the gloomy-looking flasher


 
morally whipped 
yes, we are all "sharkpecked"... henpecked by someone even if we don't know it yet


----------



## ElaineG

moodywop said:
			
		

> Let's ask Alfry. He's "sharkpecked"(private joke - sorry). Nice to see the hippo has replaced the gloomy-looking flasher


 
Certo, ma vediamo solo il suo c***. Strano, no?

Ma abbiamo bisogno di un uomo americano per spiegare la differenza tra "p...whipped" e "henpecked" -- se esiste, è abbastanza sottile. Ho chiamato il mio compagno per la sua opinione  ; vi faccio sapere.


----------



## Elisa68

moodywop said:
			
		

> in Neapolitan: _è sott'o schiaffo d'a mugliera_


Anche a Roma si dice _sta sotto schiaffo, _ma in genere _della moglie/compagna_ è sottinteso, chissà perché...  .


----------



## foxfirebrand

_Henpecked_ is a much older term, and the sexual connotation is absent or very submerged.  Unlike a pussywhipped man, a henpecked one pretty much has to be married, and the term has to do with the man's behavior when he and his wife are together, in front of others. 

A pussywhipped man is not necessarily meek and milquetoasty, and the word describes his situation with his buddies now that he has a girlfriend or new wife.  He doesn't drink as hard, doesn't hit on the bimbos-- he might even call his sweetheart during the boys' night out, and of course he goes home at a reasonable hour.

This word can denote anything from a man who is considerate rather than boorish-- to one who is hopelessly besotted.  Also a henpecked man is not only married, he is in custody-- but a man or boy can be pussywhipped by a woman he isn't even dating.  She's got him wrapped around her little finger-- and you wouldn't really say that about a henpecked man, he just lacks spine.

I think _henpecked_ is a little more derogatory and less sympathetic, even though _pussywhipped_ is a lot "rougher" term.  That said, there's a lot of overlap, and you can use one for another, especially if you're talking to older people and don't want to use vulgarities.  Conversely, younger people are more likely to use the more recent expression.  Now that I think of that, a kind of age differential has crept into the usage-- a young man who's pussywhipped might have a father or grandfather who's henpecked, and would be described by young and old in those terms.
.


----------



## ElaineG

Complementing what *fox *said, I just got this explanation:

A _henpecked_ man is a defeated man, almost always married, who has been nagged, belittled and browbeaten into submission.

A _p**whipped_ man is a man who willingly cedes control and authority over his life because of his wife or lover's sexual charms.

The male friend who explained this to me (_not_ my boyfriend), a several-years married man, said "I used to be p..whipped, but now I'm just henpecked."  

So, how do we render the difference in Italian?


----------



## Pamela fluente

Una volta ero a ruota di fregna adesso sono solo un fregnone


----------



## You little ripper!

This is the Urban Dictionary's definition of _pussy whipped_
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pussy+whipped
and its definition of _henpecked._
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=henpecked


----------



## leenico

Alfry said:
			
		

> ... tormentati/schiavizzati dalle mogli/compagne ... these are the less colorful ways to say it


 *"tormentati"* Ha Ha Alfry! You had me laughing all day with this one. Il mio stomaco fa male.


----------



## Alfry

ElaineG said:
			
		

> The male friend who explained this to me (_not_ my boyfriend), a several-years married man, said "I used to be p..whipped, but now I'm just henpecked."
> 
> So, how do we render the difference in Italian?


 
tough question Elaine,
un tempo ero solo 'schiavo d'amore' per le donne, adesso sono solo un loro schiavo

per amor del cielo.... andiamolo a liberare


----------



## sweet_jane

Alfry said:
			
		

> tough question Elaine,
> un tempo ero solo 'schiavo d'amore' per le donne, adesso sono solo un loro schiavo
> 
> per amor del cielo.... andiamolo a liberare


 
Oddio! Di quante donne? Ricordi la canzone "Slave to love" di Bryan Ferry? Potrebbe essere la colonna sonora della tua vita sentimentale...


----------



## Alfry

sweet_jane said:
			
		

> Oddio! Di quante donne? Ricordi la canzone "Slave to love" di Bryan Ferry? Potrebbe essere la colonna sonora della tua vita sentimentale...


 
quante donne???    
a stento si riesce a farsi frustare solo da una... immagina anche solo due


----------



## sweet_cate

foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> _Henpecked_ is a much older term, and the sexual connotation is absent or very submerged. Unlike a pussywhipped man, a henpecked one pretty much has to be married, and the term has to do with the man's behavior when he and his wife are together, in front of others.
> 
> A pussywhipped man is not necessarily meek and milquetoasty, and the word describes his situation with his buddies now that he has a girlfriend or new wife. He doesn't drink as hard, doesn't hit on the bimbos-- he might even call his sweetheart during the boys' night out, and of course he goes home at a reasonable hour.
> 
> This word can denote anything from a man who is considerate rather than boorish-- to one who is hopelessly besotted. Also a henpecked man is not only married, he is in custody-- but a man or boy can be pussywhipped by a woman he isn't even dating. She's got him wrapped around her little finger-- and you wouldn't really say that about a henpecked man, he just lacks spine.
> 
> I think _henpecked_ is a little more derogatory and less sympathetic, even though _pussywhipped_ is a lot "rougher" term. That said, there's a lot of overlap, and you can use one for another, especially if you're talking to older people and don't want to use vulgarities. Conversely, younger people are more likely to use the more recent expression. Now that I think of that, a kind of age differential has crept into the usage-- a young man who's pussywhipped might have a father or grandfather who's henpecked, and would be described by young and old in those terms.
> .


 

Grazie, molto interessante.

faccio rilevare che non mi viene in mente nessun termine in italiano che conduca allo stesso significato.

Il fatto che esista una parola, anzi 2 in inglese, leggeremente differenti, per indicare una condizione maschile e che nemmeno un singolo termine esista in Italiano, penso debba far riflettere sulla differenza di mentalità che sussiste tra gli uomini e le donne, inglesi da una parte e italiani dall'altra

Se NON esiste questo termine in italiano, io penso che sia perchè questa condizione maschile rispetto, ad una donna,  è molto rara in Italia.

Deduco invece che sia abbastanza comune o comunque accettata o conosciuta nei paesi anglosassoni.


----------



## sweet_jane

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> Se NON esiste questo termine in italiano, io penso che sia perchè questa condizione maschile rispetto, ad una donna, è molto rara in Italia.
> 
> .


 
O forse non esiste un termine equivalente perché gli uomini italiani sono tutti "henpecked"...


----------



## sweet_cate

sweet_jane said:
			
		

> O forse non esiste un termine equivalente perché gli uomini italiani sono tutti "henpecked"...


 
Non penso.

Se esiste una condizione psicologica o sociale validata e consolidata in una qualsiasi comunità umana esiste sempre un termine per classificarla.

Non penso nemmeno che tutti o molti degli uomini italiani siano "henpecked", penso invece il contrario.

Spero si sia capito da quanto ho scritto anche in precedenza...


----------



## Silvia

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> Una volta ero a ruota di fregna adesso sono solo un fregnone


Dovrei chiedere spiegazioni per capire di che cosa si sta parlando. Credo che anche il termine fregnone sia più di attinenza dialettale che non gergale.

Sono d'accordo con Alfry, si potrebbero coniare espressioni creative a seconda dell'estro e del contesto. Scriptamanent ha comunque fornito la traduzione migliore secondo me. Burattino potrebbe rendere l'idea di qualcuno che viene manovrato a piacere, ma non è legato alla moglie, potrebbe riferirsi anche ad altre situazioni. Altrettanto vale per vittima, pupazzo (usato soprattutto nel Lazio, credo), fantoccio ecc.

Relativamente alla questione culturale, sono parzialmente d'accordo, potremmo essere a corto di vocaboli per descrivere l'uomo passivo ed arrendevole di fronte alla moglie, ma il fenomeno è ampiamente documentato da una serie di termini dialettali che descrivono la natura della moglie dominatrice, penso per esempio al milanese "masera", inizialmente forse usato solo per descrivere la massaia, ma poi ha acquisito valore derogatorio, per quella che comanda, o anche il termine veneto "franciona", dallo stesso significato. Come dire che il passaggio da realtà prevalentemente agricola ad una società prevalentemente borghese o borghesizzata ha portato anche trasformazioni linguistico-sociali...


----------



## Raphillon

Oggi si dice anche "zerbinizzati" o semplicemente "zerbini"


"Certo che quando sei con la tua ragazza diventi uno zerbino"


"Zerbino" è il piccolo tappetino che si mette davanti all'ingresso di casa per pulirsi le scarpe...


----------



## Silvia

Sì, sono d'accordo, Raphillon, zerbino, o anche tappetino, ma anche in questo caso di solito si capisce dal contesto, altrimenti si potrebbe trattare di un caso fantozziano qualsiasi...


----------



## Silvia

A proposito di succube, la forma secondo me più diffusa, i lessicologi e lessicografi ricercatori presso la facoltà di Lettere dell'Università _La Sapienza_ di Roma consigliano di utilizzare succubo al maschile e succuba al femminile, perché la forma succube è un francesismo (dal francese succube).


----------



## Gemelle

We also say  "under the thumb" for "henpecked."  Do you say that in Italian?


----------



## Gemelle

So, do you say "under the thumb" in Italian?


----------



## Raphillon

Letteralmente "Sotto il pollice" ?

I like it, but I can not recall anything similar in Italian...


----------



## Gemelle

Glad you like it.  After saying a man is "under the thumb", his friends might add jokingly, "Yeah, he used to be 6 foot tall but now he's only 5 foot!!!!"

Gemelle.


----------



## valy822

moodywop said:
			
		

> Neapolitan: _è sott'o schiaffo d'a mugliera_


 
Più napoletano ancora Carlo: _sta sott' o paccher (ra muglier)! _


----------



## Gemelle

So, "sta sotto" is a little like "he's under..."

Come to think of it, I think I've heard my mum say "Sta sotto" and she's from Campania!

Gemelle.


----------



## Silvia

Gemelle said:
			
		

> So, do you say "under the thumb" in Italian?


 Not in those terms, but we might use "essere messi sotto".

_Sua mamma lo mette sotto._
Significa che "he's like pudding in her hands", non so se si dice così, mi sembra d'averlo visto/sentito da qualche parte.


----------



## Gemelle

Silvia said:
			
		

> Not in those terms, but we might use "essere messi sotto".
> 
> _Sua mamma lo mette sotto._
> Significa che "he's like pudding in her hands", non so se si dice così, mi sembra d'averlo visto/sentito da qualche parte.



I think you meant to say
"He's like putty in her hands."

Is that correct?

Ciao,
Gemelle.


----------



## Lucky Chucky

Ciao a tutti.
Come si dici in italiano "I'm henpecked"


Non ho alcuna voce in capitolo, sono ..........??
Grazie.
C'mon guys........Oh! and girls.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lucky Chucky said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Come si dici in italiano "I'm henpecked"
> 
> 
> Non ho alcuna voce in capitolo, sono *sottomesso*.
> Grazie.
> C'mon guys........Oh! and girls.


----------



## silviuzz

Actually I can't think of any common italian phrase translating the english p***y whipped (although we must admit it's a rather common status among many italian men) . 
Anyway a funny expression by famous italian musician-actor Elio comes to my mind : "servo della gleba" , which literally means "serf/ servant bound to the land" where "gleba" (ancient italian word for "terra") stands for "p***y". 
Practically, in Italy "p***y whipping is nothing but the evolution of a medieval status of slavery...


----------



## london calling

Ciao!

My two cents.

_Henpecked_: sotto lo schiaffo (della moglie); come ha detto moodywop in napoletano, _è sott'o schiaffo d'a mugliera._

_Pussy whipped:_ come si è detto, è diverso da _henpecked_. Il concetto è quello di "tira più un pelo di fi...che un carro di buoi". E' sotto lo schiaffo, ma non della moglie. E' plagiato, soggiogato, sottomesso, ma non "comandato": ci sta anche bene, insomma, secondo me (finchè duri l'innamoramento). E' sotto incantesimo, stregato dalla fi....


----------



## Don.a.dio

Direi _sottomesso_ è la traduzione di _whipped_

Infatti, quando si inizia a digitare _sottomesso_ su Google, ti ritorna in automatica _sottomesso ai piedi delle donne_


----------



## diavoletto69

Pamela fluente said:


> Una volta ero a ruota di fregna adesso sono solo un fregnone



ahahahahahah grande


----------

